# Clive Christian Perfumes



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 25, 2009)

I just received some perfume samples in the mail from Clive Christian.  They were No 1, X and 1872.  Of course I fell in love with the X and I also really like the No 1.  So I go to the website Clive.com only to find out that they are far from cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In fact the X Perfume Spray is $355 for 50mL, $570 for 100mL & $2,050 for 30mL of the perfume.  

The X is actually cheap compared to the No 1 which is actually the most expensive perfume in the worl...figures!!  No 1 is $865 for 50 mL perfume spray and $5,500 for 30mL of the perfume.  The perfume bottle actually has a diamond on the lid!!

So with that said has anyone tried either of these, anyone own either of these?  How much is the most you have (or would) pay for perfume?


----------



## Ankica (Dec 23, 2009)

i haven't tried it YET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but I think this approach is pretty genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you just proclaim yourself that you have the most expensive product and people (those rich ones) simply go for it... regarding of a true beauty... 
great! hahah


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 24, 2009)

i would keep that sample!!  even that must be something one day..
honestly i never would pay over $100 for a perfume.. for anything really. in my younger days (like when i was 21 or so) i used to always get the most expensive thing blah blah but now even though i make more money i am just better with it.


----------



## Ankica (Dec 24, 2009)

I started making perfumes.
I will follow his approach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5ml of my perfume oil - 300 $.


----------

